# Water changes for 2.5-3 gallon aquarium? Advice?



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello,
I have gotten a 2.5-3 gallon critter keeper type container (with lid) for my betta.

I will not have a filter but do have a heater, thermometer, some gravel and a silk plant. It's not super glamorous but this fish was dying in a little dirty barren betta bowl at the pet store and I couldn't help myself.

He's active enough now but is having a hard time keeping food down.

Could I have some advice on water changes, how often, tips and when to completely "scrub" down tank?

Any other tips appreciated!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome! 

Sounds like a good home. 

Doing a 50% change twice a week and then every 2 weeks do a 100% and wash everything out completely. Don't use soap! Hot water will be enough.

Your betta is getting used to everything and settling down so he may not eat for a couple of days. If he takes the pellet then spits it out, it could be too big for him. You could cut the pellets in half, or let them soak for a minute before you give them to him. 

Now let's see some pics!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks! Haven't named him yet, but I did send an email to the petstore politely expressing my concern for the conditions he was kept in and asking them to respond with any ideas on how they might take better care of their bettas. Will let you know if I get any response. There are some beautiful tanks on here! I am inspired to redecorate once he gets healthy and will post photos.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your tank looks very nice and your betta is pretty!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Be careful of that rock-base holding the plants down. My bettas have been injured by that because they were swimming too fast (how clumsy, haha). He lost a scale - it grew back and he's fine, but just a warning tip for you. Try adding some more heavy layer of gravel, that will look nice. I'm contemplating about adding some black gravel with a mixture of some white gravel as well. Maybe you could try that? Black gravel looks LOVELY with bettas...

I'm a bit of a stickler when it comes with plants. I would definitely recommend some more plants in there. In terms of Petco silk plants ( I have them too, and I LOVE 'em), I would say add about ... 3 or 4 more and see how that works out. He may be fine as is, but crowding of plants seem to do the bettas real good. IME, they don't do well with large open space. In terms of money, though, you only really need to buy one plant every week, or every two weeks. No need to burn it all at one time, haha. 

He seems to be doing great! If you want ideas to spruce it up a bit, that'll be a fun task (for me), haha.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a good idea about the gravel to cover the base-will do. I was wondering if I should have gravel at all or what purpose it served beside aesthetic..I was thinking of adding something for him to hide in at least, if you have any other ideas let me know. He seems to be adjusting well, and hopefully will eat soon.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Caves (can be home-made, or bought) are popular as a hiding spot. I clump some smaller plants together as my hiding place and it does pretty well. 

The gravel usually helps with holding things together (like certain plants), and with Aquarium Cycling / Aquarium Nitrogen Cycling / or just minimized to "cycling." Here's a link to begin some research on it ... cycling is extremely important in fish hobby, especially with larger tanks. You'll definitely be learning on the way. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/beginners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

Don't worry about fully understanding it right away. It will probably take quite a while to properly learn it, so just be patient, haha.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome start! I agree with xxabc. Black gravel is beautiful with bettas! It really brings out their colors!! My betta would chill near the bottom of my tank behind my one plant.. I felt so bad that I went out and got a few more silk plants. The change was immediate!! It was like he was a totally different betta! He swam all over the tank and would finally come up to the front to "greet" me!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm still wondering what a black betta looks like with black gravel. LOL. I'm sure it wouldn't be that bad, although still curious ... as I do love black bettas and I'm going towards black gravel currently. Mehhhh.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Lol! I was thinking the exact same thing!! Imo, a black betta would look better with a lighter color gravel. I'd want to try out white gravel and a black betta! I saw a black and silver CT at Petsmart and failed to convince my mom to let me have him  (First time I wanted a betta from Petsmart too)


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

*Introducing "Clampy"*

I think I'm going to name him Clampy since he likes to stay clamped.
I thought I'd give an update.
Today I did a 100% water change as Clampy's tank was looking foggy and there was oil film on top. I did a 40% change two days ago, and I set up the tank 5 days ago.
I researched this forum and for water changes I think it's best for me to do cold water as using hot or warm water would take water from my hot water heater tank which may have metals in it...I use Splendid Betta water conditioner, enough for 3 gallons
It took a few hours to heat the water up to Clampy's water temp which dropped to 72 while he was out of the tank. I used a light and a space heater in the room.
Tank had been maintaining at 75 degrees with a hydor 7.5 watt heater, I'm not impressed by it, but bought 2 tetra and hydor whisper style mini heaters from both walmart and petsmart and neither worked... so I have ordered a stealth online for 28$ (pricey!) I am perplexed by others recommendations if the aforementioned heaters, methinks they are not good..
I know the tank is cold and maybe this is why Clampy stays clamped but in the past i have had two betta (about ten years ago) and they never had heaters and were very active...
Clampy can't eat betta pellets or large blood worms unless I split them up, i am wondering if he is small (I have no comparism) and maybe young or just sickly or clampy. I did check him for disease symptoms and compared him with pictures of betta illnesses and I don't think he has anything obvious. His body and head are very grey in color.
I bought him because he was all clamped in the tank and I though he was going to die.
He does come to me when I approach the tank, he moves around but not a lot.
I can't wait to get the new heater-I hope it works,
I will post pictures in a minute-if you have any anti-clamping advice I would welcome it...







HERE HE IS IN FULL CLAMP MODE


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE IS NEW TANK SET UP..








HIDNG BEHIND THE HEATER.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

*Fin rot?*

Actaully now I am thinking he may have fin rot? His two front fins look have a long white spine coming out of them. I thought he was just clamped..


----------



## streetlightdawn (Dec 2, 2009)

The white spine things, are they on the ventral fins or the pectoral fins? If on the ventral fins (the ones that hang down), that's pretty normal. Both of my bettas have them and are fine. Fin rot will look more like tears or frays in the fins. He also might just be freaked out because he is in a new home. My betta stayed hidden behind a plant for about 6 days when I first got him; you should probably get some more plants and a hiding place to make him feel more secure. It might also be because he's cold. Good job on gettin the new heater, I hope it helps when it arrives.
If he is having a hard time eating, try breaking the pellet up into smaller pieces and soaking them for a bit before feeding them to him so that way he has an easier time consuming them


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

It is on the ventrals
I went to some "petstores" (ugh) (I loathe the conditions bettas are kept in)
to look at some other bettas today and most had normal ventrals, but some did have the spiney white things coming out although not as pronounced as my fish
You think this is normal? His other fins look good!
I think I'm going to do the aquarium salt 1 tsp per gallon 100% water changes for ten days in any case as recommended on the betta disease thread just in case...
I will be getting him some plants & and trying to find a hidey cave for sure!
Thank you for the info, I hope it is indeed alright.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Great news!
I changed his tank today and found a huge bubble nest under the lid! I was shocked. He did this in one day.
I put him in the aquarium salt and also added a new plant to his digs.
I have to file it down with a nail file though as it was a "silk" plant from petco but it has sharp little nubs on it.
As I am going to be doing the daily changes witht he aquarium salt I only put 2 gallons in.
I have mastered the art of water changes by filling two gallon jugs with cold tap water and salting them and letting them sit overnight.
Then I placed them in a sink full of hot water to heat them up to the aquarium's temperature, added water conditioner and poured them into the tank and re added my betta.
He loves his new tank and I am renaming him "Lotus" as he has finally unclamped. Of course I think I will still call him Clampy a lot.
He is so beautiful, I have to admit i was getting jealous over all the good looking betta on here, but he has a beautiful lacey looking spotted tail. ANd his color is coming in, his body is turning red form grey.
One thing I did was hold a mirror up to him the other day in order to try to get a good picture. I think making him flalr reminded him that he has room enough to unclamp his fins. I am thinking a little flalring is good exercise!
I am still waiting on my stealth heater to arrive in the mail but in the meantime have been covering his tank at night with a towel. This really keeps the temperature up!
Anyways I am thrilled over his huge bubble nest!
Here are some pictures with my horrible blurry camera!


----------



## streetlightdawn (Dec 2, 2009)

Yay! He certainly is beautiful! From what I can tell in the pictures, his fins look really good and his coloring is gorgeous. I'm so glad that he has unclamped haha. It sounds like you're doing a really good job with him, he was probably just getting used to his surroundings. Keep on excercising him, about 10 minutes a day or every couple of days. Make sure not to do it too long though. Congratulations on the bubble nest!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks! it is encouraging!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

*Heater Update!*

I just wanted to update this thread and tell everyone that I just got my stealth heater in the mail today (25 watt) It was $28 and works perfectly. Clampy (aka Lotus) and I have the tank currently at 82 (is this too high?, we're enjoying the luxury of it!)
I have also been doing water changes every other day with the aquarium salt (I know I was going to do everyday but I think he does not actually have fin rot on his ventrals...) the white spiny things on his ventrals seems to be growing fins on the again ( all this in a few days) and Clampy seems to love the aquarium salt. 
I am wondering how long I should use the salt for. I am doing 1 tsp per gallon.
In any case he is a totally different fish than the clamped lil' guy I pitied at the "pet store", and i have this forum to thank.
I hope to get some good pictures soon.
Clamp on!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

SWEET!!! 8)

82's just fine! You're doing good!

Every other day changes...if it's working, and he's healing...NO PROBLEM! 

Use the salt for another two weeks or so. And then phase it out. Unless you see any other issues with his fins, that is.

Clampy's got it made, and he's got YOU to thank.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

:-D


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

*Clampy's new cave and unclamped photos with new heater*

It's so true, there are no good betta caves. I think I am going into betta cave production! ANyways I got some aquarium glue and here is the cave i am making for Clampy, not fancy but it'll do. I t has to dry still..
Also check out how big his fins are these days with the new heater and aquarium salt, he is a very happy fish!
I have been exercising him daily with the mirror, and want to get a ping pong ball for him to play with in his tank (I read they like to push these around)


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Before:








After:


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job - that's one happy fish!


----------



## shadowfax (Apr 3, 2010)

sjones said:


> *Could I have some advice on water changes, how often, tips and when to completely "scrub" down tank?*


What I have been doing is changing out 8 cups of water weekly in my 3 gallon tank. I use a liquid water conditioner, which adds beneficial bacteria that your betta requires for a healthy habitat, and also a liquid chlorine remover to condition the new tap water. There are several brands out there to chose from. 

I use a small syringe from a pharmacy to administer the correct amount of conditioner to the new water. You will see an immediate change in your bettas health and vigor.

I keep the tank out of direct sunlight to avoid algae growth, and haven't really had a need for a complete scrub down. I think that a complete scrub down destroys the beneficial bacteria that is so important for aquarium life.
I also use a small biological filter, which is also an important part of the whole cycle.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Hi, for natural-looking caves, I've always used 1/2 coconut shells in the past. Crack them in half (remove ALL the meat!,) crack an entrance, and boil it well. Then put it down like a dome in the tank.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I really think its a 2.5 I have the same one. Where did you get it Petco?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it's a generic one I got at a local pet store here, but I started pretreating my water in gallon jugs and discovered it takes 3 gallons..


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

alright


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

*Bragging Mom*

I'm seriously bragging over how amazing lil' Clampy looks here, but I am just so thrilled with him, he has improved so much thanks to this forum's advice and I wanted to share these pictures! Notice how he has ventrals now! Not just white spines! ANd the colors, I he was a grey body with blue fins, now he's all red and green and aqua..anyways I love him. He's not the most exotic betta but he's special to moi!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

zoom!


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice pics!! He's beautiful!

I'm still practicing w/ my camera - just can't seem to get a good pic!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Yay! Thank you!
I had a hard time getting photos at first too, trying to get the auto focus to focus on the fish, I did find a close up setting on the camera and that helped as well as getting it right up to the tank.


----------

